
Is exploit-free software possible? - saranshk
https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/219872/is-exploit-free-software-possible
======
WheelsAtLarge
Over the years I've read that it is possible to proof code similar to the way
you can prove a math theorem. I suspect that it can't be done easily for other
than the simplest program but at some point in the future automation will be
able to do it for a large codebase. It is a bit scary we are heading into a
future where software will dominate most of our life yet software is very easy
to break and breach.

